# SMS Message



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got an SMS text - which reads:-
Supreme Council of the armed forces: appeal to the honorable citizens pool their efforts together to get the homeland to safety.:clap2:


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

just got it too  

(mobinil)


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Do you think we might text them back, politely noting that if they want to get the country running again then opening the banks would be a bloody good idea, functioning economies generally needing a means of exchange an all that? 

Cynicism aside though, I'm actually pretty impressed that the Army is communicating with the citizenery by text. It's a good way to get direct to the man in the street, and it shows they're placing an importance on communication which one might not normally expect under martial law. Well done army.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I was impressed as well. Took me a few mins to translate. 
Communication is critical - do you think they should have a facebook page and twitter account
Aim right at the key people!!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Do you think we might text them back, politely noting that if they want to get the country running again then opening the banks would be a bloody good idea, functioning economies generally needing a means of exchange an all that?
> 
> Cynicism aside though, I'm actually pretty impressed that the Army is communicating with the citizenery by text. It's a good way to get direct to the man in the street, and it shows they're placing an importance on communication which one might not normally expect under martial law. Well done army.


But aren't the banks open again.....closed yesterday for the Prophets birthday and day before as one day strike.....i think


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

They are still closed. They said they will open Sunday.

They claim that due to strikes within the banks, they will close for the week to sort things out. The stock exchange is still closed until further notice. I just hope that it is not a sign that liquidity is being affected due to outbound transfers.....


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

With the banks being closed still this has actually trapped me personally. I should of been back to the UK over a week ago now but can not until the buyer of my flat has been able to pay up. Then I need to transfer my funds to the UK. It's driving me insane! As I am sure many who need to do bank stuff for their businesses etc too. Just to get money out of a atm today I had to go for a long walk until I found one with money in it! I do hope for all our sakes as well as the Egyptians things settle to some sort of normality until the elections soon.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anyone thought, that by texting back to the security council you have just given them a link to your network of friends and associates. Egypt is one of the most phone-tapped contries in the world.

Come on guys. Stop being so naive.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Are you sure you're a Brit? You don't seem to be able to detect tongue-in-cheekness.

Stop being so naive


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a Brit with an Egyptian business, which regularly gets targeted.

A US company sold the Security Council hardware specifically for that purpose.
While working in Sharm and Hurghada, I'm regularly told to watch what I say on the phones and in company....

That's not paranoia... That's being careful.
You don't expect the "system" to change overnight do you?


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> You don't expect the "system" to change overnight do you?


Eh?


----------

